# Restful Webservices with Jersey and Java - Tutorial



## vogella (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

diesmal ein Tutorial über Rest and Restful Webservices mit Java: 

 Restful Webservices with Jersey and Java - Tutorial


----------

